# Should I tell or keep quiet?



## in difficulty (19 Jun 2008)

I am a total newbie who is using cycling as a way to get fit after a heart attack and open heart surgery last October. 
I plan on jumping in with a group who go 25 to 30 miles once a week.
The question is should I let them know about my condition or should I say nothing? 
I tested myself a little by going 25 miles on my own. I averaged 15 mph and had no trouble doing so. I think I can hang with the group for awhile. I can always head to the barn if I get dropped. 
Would you want to know? Would you rather I not jump in on a ride with you? 
Opinions please.
Thanks


----------



## punkypossum (19 Jun 2008)

I would let them know...if anything happened (even an accident that had nothing to do with your heart condition), there would be someone who could inform the medics, etc.


----------



## summerdays (19 Jun 2008)

I am frequently on the recieving end of not being told about various medical/ other conditions, and I prefer to be told in advance rather than "finding out". So far nothing major has ever happened ... yet. 

I wouldn't have a problem riding with you (apart from the fact I probably wouldn't be fast enough), just I would prefer to know. Even if you don't tell everyone, at least tell a couple of them.


----------



## yello (19 Jun 2008)

No question mate, tell them.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Jun 2008)

What they said.


----------



## shooter560 (19 Jun 2008)

Most definately tell them, I also suffered a HA last year (Dec) though no bypass yet, I took up cycling after the doc said do some excercise, I go out as much as possible with the groups, they all know and are OK if I need to just sit in a suck wheels, they also know if I can do my part I will. I also got them to agree if I drop off the back because I just run out of steam they are not to slow or stop for me.

In the last 10 weeks I've gone from sucking wheels all the time to spending most of the ride on the front if I'm with the slower group (15-19mph avg), or being middle/back of the pack in the fast group (18-23mpg avg), yes I get dropped on occasions but this is less and less.

Just tell everyone, ride within your abilities and you will see improvements, just don't rush things and as you've had a bypass keep your doctor in the loop.


----------



## domtyler (19 Jun 2008)

You can tell them but you will never be able to 'un-tell' them. Why not wait and test the water for a few weeks first before making a firm decision?


----------



## walker (19 Jun 2008)

I would mention it in passing, I wouldn't come straight out with it as they could get a little nervous with you around


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (19 Jun 2008)

A friend of mine had a heart attack and asked me to take him walking up Snowdon, as he'd never done it before. We did it and he's still alive. It's best to be frank with people but also to make it clear that they're not to take it easy on you and slow the pace down.


----------



## yenrod (19 Jun 2008)

in difficulty said:


> I am a total newbie who is using cycling as a way to get fit after a heart attack and open heart surgery last October.
> I plan on jumping in with a group who go 25 to 30 miles once a week.
> The question is should I let them know about my condition or should I say nothing?
> I tested myself a little by going 25 miles on my own. I averaged 15 mph and had no trouble doing so. I think I can hang with the group for awhile. I can always head to the barn if I get dropped.
> ...



Id let the Dr decide this one 'in' !


----------



## Bill Gates (19 Jun 2008)

I've had two heart attacks. The last one was June 2007. If you feel OK then I can't see a problem. i always carry 6 x aspirin and a nitrate spray just in case of further problems. In my experience other riders are well impressed when you tell them as they expect Heart Attack victims to be infirm. I'm racing a 10 mile TT on Saturday and in my last one about 5 weeks ago did 24.03. If I can do it so can you.


----------



## Tynan (21 Jun 2008)

if you're sure you're fit to ride, and you've have to be surely?

why any need to tell them?


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jun 2008)

I'd tell them.
I've told my club that I have a stented artery and need to limit my heart rate and start slowly. On our group training run they'll let me have a minutes start to "get-going" and then let me hop into the group. They also know if I'm just sitting at the back then I'll be running at my max HR, so there's no issues about not working in the group.
My regular cycling chums know I have GTN spray in my saddle-pack as well.

Just seems common sense to me.


----------



## Tynan (21 Jun 2008)

different thing fab surely, you have requirements, OP seemingly doesn't?


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jun 2008)

Tynan said:


> different thing fab surely, you have requirements, OP seemingly doesn't?


Oh, for sure... it's all down to what the cardiologist recommends and the risk of repetition with over-exertion.


----------



## janeho (24 Jun 2008)

I'll vote for tell.
You never know what could happen, part of being in a club is relying on and helping each other.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Jun 2008)

I say tell them exactly what the situation is, but make it clear that you don't want to treated differently to the rest (unless you do). Tell them to ride exactly as normal and treat you as if you did not have the condition. That way you all enjoy the rides, you are 'one of them', you have their respect & at the same time if anything does go badly wrong healthwise on a ride you have a group of friends who are aware of the condition and will do all in their power to help.
Tell them, no question about it.


----------



## andyfromotley (24 Jun 2008)

tell scmeelll .who cares. I think its a matter for you, but dont ever think you wouldnt be welcome on a run because of any condition! Cyclists just arent like that in my experience. 

Andy


----------



## Albert (21 Jul 2008)

I had a heart attack and I always tell folks......just in case.


----------



## coldash (22 Jul 2008)

I've had a bypass and my take on this would be to tell them but be prepared for the reaction that they will think you are on your last legs and about to pop off any minute. When I've explain that a bypass is really just a bit of re-plumbing to route the blood supply round a blockage, people seem a lot more relaxed.


----------

